# Accurate hygrometer



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Well, basically a simple question.
Can anyone recommend a good and inexpensive hygrometer they have had good experience with? I have one by Zoomed that I purchased at PetCo but it appears to be very cheap so I assume it is inaccurate as well.
I came across this one on Amazon, looks well-built.
http://www.amazon.com/Cheap-Humidor...5?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1227068268&sr=8-5

So. Any recommendations? Much appreciated.
I am contemplating starting up a hermit crabitat and moisture is key to their survival and well-being. I can't afford to have an inaccurate hygrometer.


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

the Zoomed ones work fine. I used to use them for my poison dart frogs. No room for error with them, and it worked.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

I'll ditto TFK on that. ZooMed's stuff doesn't always work, but their thermometers and hydrometers work really well. I have one for my beardie and my roommate has one for his leopard geckos. They both seem to be very accurate, and mine hasn't broken though lots of transportation. I may not trust their other stuff, but I would buy another thermometer or hydrometer again in a heartbeat.


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

yea. theyre pretty inexpensive, so i usualy buy a couple for anything bigger than 5 gallons, and put one at each end, or in various locations. more reliable.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

I'll give ZooMed another chance then and I'll make sure I calibrate it right, I vaguely recollect reading something in this regard.
Thanks everyone! If there are more suggestions, keep them coming


----------

